# Lost Job, have debt, have apartment, now what?



## Jay64

Can anyone shed some light on the whole getting made redundant, stuck holding debt and being able to leave the country after visa cancellation? I don't want to leave if I can find another job but I may have to take employment in another country. I am afraid after hearing all the horror stories about people losing their jobs then not being able to leave the country, going to jail etc. because they have loans and credits cards owed. Any and all info would be greatly appreciated. I want to do the right thing and pay off all debts in a timely manner but I can't if I'm in jail. Help!:help:


----------



## AlexDhabi

First thing I would recommend is you contact your embassy for their advice.
If you own your apartment you should get a power of attorney for a relative/friend to be able to sell or rent it for you.


----------



## busybee2

the embassy would not help you in that situation. most people will just leave as once the final payment is paid from your company to the bank they will freeze your bank accounts, if you have a loan or credit card etc. this happens even when you transfer from job to job, you need to show the bank a new contract etc, so people try to take out enough funds in order to survive the paperwork trail etc. unfortunately yes that happens you get put in jail and then you cant pay off the debt, you will not be allowed out until someone pays off the debt etc. unfortunately thats the way of the world here. there is no being made redundant here so not the same as the rotw, no redundancy pay etc. it doesnt exist. if you have worked over 1 year you will be entilted to gratiuty etc. if you are in company accommodation you will have to move out of that etc i think they give you 30 days etc.


----------



## busybee2

you can try to go to your landlord and claim back any rent minus 2 months rent for breaking the lease only in the case of redundancy, and thats only if the landlord is a nice one.


----------



## ashburn

busybee2 said:


> you can try to go to your landlord and claim back any rent minus 2 months rent for breaking the lease only in the case of redundancy, and thats only if the landlord is a nice one.


That's something good, provided your landlord is kind enough to do that.


----------



## busybee2

they arent often tho.... but you can ask, also if you find another tenant they are usually a bit nicer too.


----------



## mikeyhavoc

yes, visa cancellation = freezing of bank accounts. try and get some legal advice. good luck!


----------



## AlexDhabi

OK, I will be more specific, although I am not sure if we can give advice about doing something that is technically not legal. 
I have heard that some embassies give advice to "do a runner" (get out the country as quick as you can) once you get in this situation.


----------



## busybee2

but if you do a runner, you will not be able to fly even close to this part of the world again just in case of re-routing and you have to land in the gcc... so then it will affect travel plans in the future having to make sure you route yourself well away from this area. unfortunately if you loose your job and you have debt you have to pay it all back before you leave as they will freeze your bank account and put you in jail etc until its paid off which is difficult from there.


----------

